# February 16th meeting!



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I forgot to mention this, we need to bring our own chairs for the February meeting. 
I will also bringing cups, Ice and diet coke


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

February 16th at Petworld at 2700 Carson St in Haltom City

Topic: "Substrates for the Planted Aquarium" presented by Michael

please bring: plants, drinks & snacks, CHAIRS & new potential members


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Alex, is the start time 1pm?


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

1pm, I will send a email to all the members tomorrow


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

ok, dfwfishbox updated


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Do I need to bring a table?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yes will we need to bring extra tables or chairs?


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Just chairs. Pam how big is your table?


----------

